# [Problema] Qmail ?

## St3rMiN4ToR

Ciao ragazzi, ho installato sul mio sito Webspell (CMS) al momento del recupero password, non mi arriva la mail con la nuova password nel mio account @hotmail.com

Ecco il messaggio:

```
lost password

Your account has been found

You will get an e-mail to email@hotmail.com with your account in seconds.
```

Solamente che non m'arriva alcuna e-mail nel mio account...

Credo che sia un fattore di Qmail, amministro disolito il tutto tramite Webmin.

Sperando sappiate come risolvere, vi ringrazio per la vostra disponibilità  :Smile: 

Ciaoo

----------

## funkoolow

beh, con questi dettagli potrebbe aiutarti forse uno sciamano...

----------

## randomaze

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> beh, con questi dettagli potrebbe aiutarti forse uno sciamano...

 

...o anche qualcuno che riesca a vedere i log di quella macchina.

In particolare:

Log di webspell (compresi quindi i log del webserver)

Log di qmail

e un pò di use qua e la.

In ogni caso mi sa che si tratta di un problema da vedere in "discussioni"  :Wink: 

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

